
Show HN: PHP Monitoring from Plumbr - ramanujank
https://plumbr.io/landing/php
======
ramanujank
Hey everyone! OP here. My name is Ram. I work for Plumbr. Plumbr is a real
user monitoring tool. We're currently monitoring production software in
several thousand organizations. Plumbr started about 7 years ago, and over
this timeframe, we've evolved from being a simple JVM memory leak identifier
to a general purpose real user monitoring tool.

We're proud to announce the Plumbr PHP Pilot program, which we're kicking off
to introduce our PHP monitoring tool to the world! We invite all the
participants of this community to come on board, try the tools we have and
share your feedback.

Developer communities have been and important part of our product journey,
especially HN! Developers from around the world share Plumbr's vision of
making applications faster and more reliable. Help make the world a better
place by improving our software too.

